# Powerful saw for carpentry work



## DaveHerron

Thanks for the review!

I personally prefer the Dewalt. Lighter and better balanced. Don't need to be Arnold's brother to use it.

DEWALT DW378G 7-1/4-Inch Heavy Duty High Torque Framing Saw


----------



## Dusty56

I like your pigtail idea : ) Nice review also !


----------



## Quebecnewf

i have one
my better half gave it to me for xmas
at first it seemed a bit awkward i am a lefty and have gotten used to regular saws over the years
i now like my new saw and i like the power a WHOLE LOT
QUEBECNEWF


----------



## Josh

I have had my skil for something like 14 years. Still works like charm. I couldn't imagine framing anything without it.


----------



## bobdurnell

I have had the Mag 77 just as soon as it came out. Mine doesn't have a red handle or a steel shoe. No matter though, I replaced the cord with a pink 20 footer so there is no chance of recognition problems. I also use a thin kerf Tenryu blade and score the top surface and I'd compare the cut to my table saw. Using a straight edge of course. I'm a lefty too and I have always like the safety it affords me with the saw being supported by the work after the cut is made. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Bill1225

i use a magg77 daily awesome saw i just use marathon blades and buy them in packs of 10, then for trim cuts i used a porter cable saw boss until blades became a "pita" to get , so i switcedh to a rigid feugo which is an awesome saw and i use cmt itk 40tooth blades available from lowes


----------

